# fat burning coffee



## chicken wing (Jun 27, 2013)

Coffee that burns fat. Javita coffee works real good in burning the fat. Doesn't cost anymore then a regular cup of coffee. 

A friend told me about it and I thought he was full of it. But he lost 21 pounds in 30 days by drinking a cup a day so I had to try it. It works.


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone else tried this stuff? I've only been on it a week and I've dropped 4 pounds. I just hope it stays off and that its not one of those things where you lose it then it comes back in 2 months. Anyone else have any experience with it?


----------



## Jada (Jun 28, 2013)

I drink regular bustelo coffee black everyday but I hear green tea is the truth for fat loss


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2013)

Did we just get spammed?


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Did we just get spammed?



No POB. I'm just trying to see if anyone else has tried this.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 28, 2013)

None of this works even green tea without a diet deficit!


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 28, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> None of this works even green tea without a diet deficit!



Yerps.. Even then i would debate the effectiveness of most of these supplements. As far as green tea drinking lots of water does the same thing. In getting rid of dat der water weight. Since im on tren i drink up to 2 gallons of water a day if not a little more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2013)

What is in it that is causing the fat loss?


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> What is in it that is causing the fat loss?



Garcinia cambogia supposedly. Idk. I dropped a few pounds in a week. But I guess only time will tell


----------



## superman4hire (Jun 29, 2013)

No appetite suppressant, right? Fat burners sometimes do.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 29, 2013)

damn expensive coffee!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 29, 2013)

hmmmmmm is it good? taste different? Is it any more a stim then regular coffee?


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 30, 2013)

Taste the same to me. I add vanilla creamer and that's it.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 30, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> None of this works even green tea without a diet deficit!



Yep, 

Supplements are just that.   They are there to "supplement" the diet you're on.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 30, 2013)

I never refer to it as a diet. I call it eating correctly.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've drank this stuff.....in fact I mix one sleeve of the weight loss one with one sleeve on after breakfast and after lunch.  I am jacked up (on caffeine) and not hungry.  It actually works.....and the main ingredient is endorsed by Dr. OZ garcinia cambogia because it reduces that amount of sugar that is converted into fat by the liver....

It ain't starbucks (does not taste as good to me) but it does help with appetite suppression.


----------



## chicken wing (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been on it for a few weeks. Dropped body fat. Dropped 2 inches off wasteline. My wife accually started selling it now. She can't keep enough if it stocked up. Its worth trying. Pm me if you want to try? She will send out 2 samples. Hope this aint against rules.


----------



## brown1106 (Oct 27, 2013)

How do you buy it? The website says you have to enter a special web address?


----------



## Pilot55 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmm wonder if it works? I have played around with green tea and all that never really did much for me. Eating correctly and drinking water like crazy seems to work best "for me that is" caffeine helps though.


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 6, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> How do you buy it? The website says you have to enter a special web address?


 I sent you samples and ordering info.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 6, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> I sent you samples and ordering info.



Yo wing could i get in on this? The wife might be all over it! If not then i will be!


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 6, 2013)

J20 said:


> Yo wing could i get in on this? The wife might be all over it! If not then i will be!


Yeah bro. Pm me and I will send you a few samples


----------



## j2048b (Nov 6, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> Yeah bro. Pm me and I will send you a few samples



On it like bbq sauce haha


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 7, 2013)

Www.myjavita.com/javasparkle   go on to the search bar. This is Site to order it


----------



## stevenmd (Nov 7, 2013)

Isn't Javita an MLM?


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 8, 2013)

J20 said:


> On it like bbq sauce haha



Mrs wing sent it today bro


----------



## j2048b (Nov 8, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> Mrs wing sent it today bro



Tell her i said thank u! Appreciate brutha!


----------



## brown1106 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Coffee*

I tried the coffee and it does give you much more energy. The taste isn't as good as I would have liked but add a little creamer and splenda and it makes it much better. I have only tried the free samples provided by Chicken Wing (thank you) and will be ordering more shortly.


----------



## Improving (Dec 21, 2013)

Love coffee and drink a shit load of it everyday. Keeps me full and going.


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 20, 2014)

Now a green tea is available also. I don't drink tea but Mrs wing love's it


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 20, 2014)

I know some weight dropping coffee, it's called mcdonalds ice coffee just make sure your near a toilet when you start drinking. 
Blow your b hole clean out


----------



## j2048b (Jan 20, 2014)

chicken wing said:


> Now a green tea is available also. I don't drink tea but Mrs wing love's it



Ill pm u for some green tea bro! And perhaps some coffee as well!


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 20, 2014)

Got it . Pm sent


----------



## j2048b (Jan 20, 2014)

Got it, replied, will comply at designated time!!


----------



## No1uknw (Jan 22, 2014)

A friend is selling this stuff I'm going to do Dnp and tell everyone I'm drinking Javita and send the business his way.


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 26, 2014)

Glad you like the tea bro.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2014)

chicken wing said:


> Glad you like the tea bro.



Thanks man, love this stuff!


----------



## SAD (Jan 26, 2014)

What is happening in this thread? :32 (6):


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 26, 2014)

Javita green tea and coffee.  Weight loss plus energy.  Stuff work pretty good imo. I can send you a sample if you like SAD


----------



## SAD (Jan 26, 2014)

If you'll come clean and admit that your wife starting selling this BEFORE you made this thread, I'll give it a shot, although I really enjoy my black single source organic coffee with coconut oil.

Also, Dr. Oz pushes anything that puts money in his pocket.  He points to a study on mice, conducted by the company selling the product (and paying him), and gets all the old women that watch his show to run out and spend hard earned money on overpriced and overhyped crap.

No offense to you Chicken Wing, but it probably would  have been much better to just approach POB and say "Hey, my wife  and I are trying to earn some extra cash by selling a special coffee blend. Do you mind if I try to push it here?"

Just my opinion and we all already know I'm a dick.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2014)

SAD said:


> If you'll come clean and admit that your wife starting selling this BEFORE you made this thread, I'll give it a shot, although I really enjoy my black single source organic coffee with coconut oil.
> 
> Also, Dr. Oz pushes anything that puts money in his pocket.  He points to a study on mice, conducted by the company selling the product (and paying him), and gets all the old women that watch his show to run out and spend hard earned money on overpriced and overhyped crap.
> 
> ...



Hahah "we already know im a dick" CLASSIC!

Im not here because i make money off this stuff, just a guy who did purchase some to try it out,

I will be one the firsts to tell u that, yeah its a bit expensive, my wife was mad when i bought my months supply of the green tea,  and to be honest, ive felt run down lately (prolly due to the bunk WATSON CYP i received from the pharmacy recently)

But the green tea has given me slow extended energy that i havent felt in a long time! Not sure due to price if ill buy it again, but for me it has worked, and i like the energy,

Sure there is prolly something cheaper out there, but hell, if i can help a brother and his family out from time to time, i figure why not? Give a bit to get a bit....


----------



## SAD (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm all for helping each other out. I really am.  I just think this whole thread went down sideways.


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 27, 2014)

Well I tried it before my wife started selling it. I'm not here to sell it. I'm here to offer it.  If it didn't work I sure in the hell wouldn't let her sale it. I just thought I would offer samples if anyone wanted any. Not out to try and hustle anyone.  If you like a sample I will send you 1. If not, no problem brutha.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2014)

A heads up would have been nice but given the product we are alright.


----------



## SAD (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright CW, I'll do some research on it and get back to you.  Wasn't implying at all that you were trying to shill a crap product.  Just threw out the Dr. Oz thing because he's not my idea of a trusted impartial judge of things like this.

I really have seen good results from my modified bulletproof coffee, but I really will research this and get back to you via PM.

I hope there's zero hard feelings bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm definitely skeptical. When a supplement truly works big pharma ' s fan club at the FDA is usually quick to call it a drug.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 27, 2014)

My gf sells herbal life anyone want some?


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 27, 2014)

No hard feelings bro. I honestly just thought I would throw it out there for People to try. I work hard for a living in the oilfield I'm not gonna get rich with her selling coffee bro. It's just an offer for someone to try it. It's all good brutha. ...


----------



## edub2877 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jada said:


> I drink regular bustelo coffee black everyday but I hear green tea is the truth for fat loss


Bustelo is not coffee that's cocaibe lol


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 24, 2014)

No1uknw said:


> A friend is selling this stuff I'm going to do Dnp and tell everyone I'm drinking Javita and send the business his way.



A savvy Buisness man I see


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 7, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> None of this works even green tea without a diet deficit!



Amen. 10char


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 7, 2015)

I read somewhere that green tea can burn like 1.5 grams or some shit of fat a day if you have enough a day. That sentence would sound a lot better if I had the numbers right....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 7, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I read somewhere that green tea can burn like 1.5 grams or some shit of fat a day if you have enough a day. That sentence would sound a lot better if I had the numbers right....



And if true, that's an astounding 13.5 cals burned a day. To lose 1lb of fat you'd need 260days.....


----------



## Freedom (Aug 12, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> And if true, that's an astounding 13.5 cals burned a day. To lose 1lb of fat you'd need 260days.....



hahaha, sign me up!


----------



## Magical (Aug 12, 2015)

My mom swears by "bullet proof coffee", I havent seen any results tho lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Alan Aragon summed it up best in regards to bulletproof coffee:


"There's only one thing as dumb as calling a 500 kcal cup of coffee with butter & MCT oil a fat-burning beverage: actually believing it."


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 12, 2015)

so how many pills of green tea EGCG would to equal 1 cup of tea?


----------



## paraben (Sep 29, 2015)

However, I drank a lot of tea, but have no effect. Maybe try this coffee?


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 29, 2015)

I heard Adderall works pretty good.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 29, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I heard Adderall works pretty good.



Man would love some of this! I could loose weight and concentrate on everything!! Haha


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 29, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Man would love some of this! I could loose weight and concentrate on everything!! Haha



I recently got on adderall, I'm kind of concerned though. When I use dbol for my next kickstart, I might be in the stroke zone of blood pressure.


----------



## Anderson Rome (Feb 26, 2016)

I also like coffee because coffee has many benefits for our body and health. The most important benefit of drinking coffee is to burning fat. We can reduce weight and can burn extra calories and fat easily with coffee.


----------



## Gregmax (Apr 24, 2016)

I cant drink coffee , makes me nervous


----------



## thqmas (Apr 24, 2016)

It's an old thread, but I have to do this:

After looking at the site of Javita, I have to say that it looks like a new "Herbalife". The affiliate program, and the theme all together.

Let's tackle one of their products: Javita Burn + Control.

First, I would like to say that I'm impressed in a good way from Javita, that they actually tell you what ingredients they put in their products. They could of easily sell it under some "Special secret mix" or something.
The two compounds are: Garcinia cambogia and Yerba mate extract.

Garcinia cambogia -

"The active ingredient in the fruit's rind, hydroxycitric acid, or HCA, has boosted fat-burning and cut back appetite in studies. It appears to block an enzyme called citrate lyase, which your body uses to make fat. It also raises levels of the brain chemical serotonin, which may make you feel less hungry.

But actual weight loss results aren't impressive. A review published in the Journal of Obesity found that people who took garcinia cambogia in studies lost about 2 pounds more than people who didn't take it. The reviewers couldn't say for sure that the weight loss was because of the supplement. It could have been from the lower-calorie diet and exercise programs the people in the studies typically followed. Better studies are needed to find out if HCA really helps people lose a lot of weight and keep it off."

Yerba mate extract - 

"...Early research shows that taking yerba mate by mouth might cause weight loss when used in combination with guarana and damiana."

"Mate is used as a stimulant to relieve mental and physical tiredness (fatigue), as well as chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS). It is also used for heart-related complaints including heart failure, irregular heartbeat, and low blood pressure.".

So, It seems that there is a premise to Javitas claim on the mental well being aspect that the product claims to deliver. But on the fat lose aspect, I see no benefits to Javita over plain ol' Caffeine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2017)

DustinStewart said:


> I take the detox tea for weight loss.



I hope that's a joke


----------



## knightmare999 (Oct 3, 2017)

DustinStewart said:


> I take the detox tea for weight loss.



If you don't use it as an enema, you're wasting it.

* I'm sorry I even have to put this, but please don't do that.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 3, 2017)

Why don't people understand that your kidneys detox your body and not supplements, if you wanna detox use something that aids your kidneys....like apple cider vinegar 

Or am i the one thats missing something?


----------



## Buffmohawk (Oct 7, 2017)

coffee gives me the craps. I still drink it sometimes though and usually regret it that evening.


----------



## Buffmohawk (Oct 7, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Why don't people understand that your kidneys detox your body and not supplements, if you wanna detox use something that aids your kidneys....like apple cider vinegar
> 
> Or am i the one thats missing something?


i drink kombuca on a daily basis. Love the stuff. Supposed to detox the kidneys i think just like acv.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 7, 2017)

Lulz

This whole topic reminds me of tiller.

****ing cats


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 7, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> Lulz
> 
> This whole topic reminds me of tiller.
> 
> ****ing cats



If ye can see Tiller, he can see ye...

If ye CAN'T see Tiller...it may already be too late...


----------



## john210 (Dec 1, 2017)

For burning fat purpose I love to drink Ketogenic Coffee. Here is the procedure for making Ketogenic Coffee:

*INGREDIENTS:*



one 8-ounce cup of organic coffee
1 scoop bone broth collagen powder
1 scoop beef gelatin (optional)
1 tablespoon grass-fed butter
1 tablespoon coconut oil or MCT oil
cinnamon to sprinkle on top
*DIRECTIONS:*



Add all ingredients to a high-powered blender, blending until well combined.

Have a perfect day


----------



## shanemario (May 18, 2018)

Yeah, I have heard about this fat burning coffee. This is effective. lol


----------



## dutch_gold (May 18, 2018)

Iv'e used this trick to activate coffee like as in herbal extracts to put it in size 0 caps, finely grind a dark roast coffee flash boil then simmer until dry. There are chemical constituants in the bean that don't transfer with an infusion.  It takes a little time but black beans are 100% better at fat burning than green beans.


----------



## Spongy (May 18, 2018)

dutch_gold said:


> Iv'e used this trick to activate coffee like as in herbal extracts to put it in size 0 caps, finely grind a dark roast coffee flash boil then simmer until dry. There are chemical constituants in the bean that don't transfer with an infusion.  It takes a little time but black beans are 100% better at fat burning than green beans.



Please post how you came to this conclusion.  What is the science behind your conclusion?


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 7, 2018)

Have a hard time believing any coffee is a fat burner and that's coming from someone who drinks two to three pots of black coffee a day, to pots on a slow day. I guess I can try to switch over from Folgers Colombian coffee and give it a try LOL if this coffee is a true fat burner it's going to work better for me than DNP does for everyone else.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 25, 2018)

yea u actually can burn fat drinking coffee but no sugar lol


----------



## Jin (Jul 25, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> yea u actually can burn fat drinking coffee but no sugar lol



You persist in adding nothing of value. Over. And over. Again. 

Go away.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> You persist in adding nothing of value. Over. And over. Again.
> 
> Go away.



Jin, he has 20 posts now. The magic is just about to start!


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Jin, he has 20 posts now. The magic is just about to start!




i cant wait for this shit show


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 26, 2018)

Coffee speeds up my matabolism or seems like least helps move things along, never actually can say it helped burn fat though. Least not enough to document and have tried with zero coffee to 36oz a daily and no difference.


----------



## Damian (Aug 17, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Green tea is the healthiest beverage on the planet, it is loaded with antioxidants and nutrients that have powerful effects on the body...[/FONT]


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2018)

Damian said:


> [FONT=&quot]Green tea is the healthiest beverage on the planet, it is loaded with antioxidants and nutrients that have powerful effects on the body...[/FONT]



No not really.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 18, 2018)

How about water.........hmmmmmmmmmmm:32 (19):


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 19, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> How about water.........hmmmmmmmmmmm:32 (19):



 What is this water you speak of?


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 19, 2018)

There are actully many many studies that show drinking water 20-30 minutes before meals will make you lose weight, it helps prevent you over eating which is the biggest cause for obesity.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 19, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> How about water.........hmmmmmmmmmmm:32 (19):



What about it???? :32 (1):


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 19, 2018)

Elivo said:


> What about it???? :32 (1):



Drink plenty of it and you’ll see!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## Elivo (Aug 19, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Drink plenty of it and you’ll see!!!!:32 (20):



I do, i pee a lot more is that what you were getting at LOL:32 (13):


----------



## BodyTalks (Feb 4, 2019)

How to brew this particular kind of coffee to witness fast results?


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 4, 2019)

Jesus. I cant believe I read this whole dumb thread.  I hope whoever bumped it gets diarrhea.


----------

